# Crewneck and a tie



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I awoke this morning to absolutely freezing, windy conditions. I decided to wear a sweater over my shirt and tie, but didn't want to wear a v-neck, so i opted for a brooks light blue shetland crewneck. The judge isn't in today, so I don't have to wear a jacket, but I feel a little funny wearing a crewneck over a shirt and tie. Is this appropriate? To give a better idea of the look, the sweater is light blue, and I'm wearing a light blue/white university stripe ocbd and a red club tie.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope so. I wore a LE crewneck yesterday over my shirt and tie. Of course, the academic wardrobe is a little more flexible.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

This look is the pinnacle of acceptability. It is very George Plimpton/William F. Buckley, Jr. If you really want to turn heads wear a crewneck over a bow tie. Do not protest that it can't be done; it can and I have.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the look. There's something special about the fact that just a tiny bit of the tie is sticking out but the rest of it is hiding and still being quite proper. Good look.


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

I actually prefer this look to a V-neck and a tie!


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll dissent. It makes no sense to me. V neck sweater - fine; crewneck - why bother wearing the tie? Aesthetcially, I think it looks worse than a V-neck. The tie is justified becasue 1) it's decorative, and 2) it closes the shirt collar and finishes it off. A crewneck sweater 1) covers the tie and 2) holds the shirt collar closed so, it negates any justification for the tie - these disadvantages combined with the fact that it has no real aesthetic appeal makes it a bad decision. In my opinion, it's a sartorial mixed metaphor and the equivalent of wearing belt and suspender.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Rocker said:


> I'll dissent. It makes no sense to me. V neck sweater - fine; crewneck - why bother wearing the tie? Aesthetcially, I think it looks worse than a V-neck. The tie is justified becasue 1) it's decorative, and 2) it closes the shirt collar and finishes it off. A crewneck sweater 1) covers the tie and 2) holds the shirt collar closed so, it negates any justification for the tie - these disadvantages combined with the fact that it has no real aesthetic appeal makes it a bad decision. In my opinion, it's a sartorial mixed metaphor and the equivalent of wearing belt and suspender.


Ditto


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When it gets this cold, wearing a crewneck sweater and a tie (perhaps under a nice odd jacket), sounds like a pretty sound course to follow. I've done it and certainly hope it looked ok!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

While I really like the look with a bow tie, today I am wearing a crewneck with a regular tie.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm generally with Rocker and Buck on this one. I've done it, but the crew neck doesn't show enough of the tie to make it worthwhile. In addition, the tie pushes the front of the sweater up a bit instead of allowing it to lie flat.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have not done this, but I would do it. It seems like one of things that doesn't really make sense, but looks okay anyway. Sort of fogeyish.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Crew neck and a tie*

Either a crew neck or v neck with a neck tie looks good. Along with tripreed a bow tie looks best with either the crew neck or v neck sweater


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I do it a lot.

Very classy look.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the look a lot.
In fact, I have always thought that the v-neck plunging down for the obvious purpose of showing off one's necktie was a bit crass.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Doing it again today.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

CCabot said:


> I like the look a lot.
> In fact I have always thought that the v-neck plunging down for the obvious purpose of showing off one's necktie was a bit crass.


I feel the same way about the gorge of one's jacket. Tasteless, really.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's okay - - - but I like a Vneck better. I don't wear ties with crew necks (and right now, I have no Vnecks.)


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

CCabot said:


> I like the look a lot.
> In fact, I have always thought that the v-neck plunging down for the obvious purpose of showing off one's necktie was a bit crass.


Yes - showing off one's necktie - terrible. I assume you forgo wearing silk neckties and only wear black muslin cotton ties so as not to attract attention to your tie?


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anybody have a photo of someone correctly pulling off the crewneck & bow tie combination? I would try it myself, but it scares me unduly. Plus I don't have any decent crewneck sweaters.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

Kind of reminds me of a professor that I once had who had a long beard and would often wear vests. 

Once a student asked him why he wore ties that since the beard covered the part of the tie that was showing out of the vest to which the professor replied 

"Pray tell, how do you know I am wearing a tie?"

If you can see the tie, then its OK, if not, then noone will know


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

FIHTies said:


> Kind of reminds me of a professor that I once had who had a long beard and would often wear vests.
> 
> Once a student asked him why he wore ties that since the beard covered the part of the tie that was showing out of the vest to which the professor replied
> 
> ...


CLassic.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

A crew neck shetland over an ocbd with a tie is about as trad as it gets. It is also nice and warm. I will, say, however, that I get questioned sometimes: "why do you bother to put on a tie if no one can see it?"


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

OCBD + tie + crewneck = great look so long as the sweater is dense enough to keep the tie (and shirt patterns) from showing much through it.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

CCabot said:


> I like the look a lot.
> In fact, I have always thought that the v-neck plunging down for the obvious purpose of showing off one's necktie was a bit crass.


+1........


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

It's certainly been said: that's about as trady as you can get.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm pulling this look again today. Got tons of compliments. The key is to find a narrow (tradly) repp tie, in a not busy pattern. I'm using a 2.75 inch wide tie and the tie knot is extremely thin. Combined with the OCBD collar, it looks very gentlemanly, and kinda nerdy as well.

This look + tradly glass frames = academic trad.


----------



## R_Ingber (Feb 21, 2007)

I happen to wear this kind of outfit and love it. I am a 19 year old college student. So keeping the ties suttle is the best way to pull it off. So I usually wear ties with sweaters over them, to play it down.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

CCabot said:


> I like the look a lot.
> In fact, I have always thought that the v-neck plunging down for the obvious purpose of showing off one's necktie was a bit crass.


You drew some sarcastic flak for this, but Paul Fussell agrees w/ you. This comes from his "Class: A Guide":

"Since sweaters are practically obligatory for layering, it's important to know that the classiest is the Shetland crew-neck pullover, and in "Scottish" colors-heather and the like, especially when a tieless Oxfordcloth shirt (palpably without artificial fibers) just peeps over the top. Add a costly tweed jacket without shoulder padding and no one can tell you're not upper-middle at least. The V-neck sweater, designed to prove conclusively that you're wearing a necktie, is for that reason middle-class or even high prole."

That said, I wear the V-neck. Shetland crews don't flatter my wide but rounded shoulders...


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Fussell's book is hilarious, I read it when it came out. It is unusual in that he successfully pulls the leg of the the reader as much as he pokes fun at any of the "classes" he satires.

I wear V-necks and crew necks, but one thing I remember distinctly from his ratings based on lifestyle was that I qualified as "high prole", despite higher class marks for attire!

Excuse me, I have to dust my unicorn statuettes and my black velvet painting collection.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

crewneck+tie=classic


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom72 said:


> Fussell's book is hilarious, I read it when it came out. It is unusual in that he successfully pulls the leg of the the reader as much as he pokes fun at any of the "classes" he satires.
> 
> I wear V-necks and crew necks, but one thing I remember distinctly from his ratings based on lifestyle was that I qualified as "high prole", despite higher class marks for attire!
> 
> Excuse me, I have to dust my unicorn statuettes and my black velvet painting collection.


I loved it, his ridiculously rigid "typing" makes for a lot of laughs, I suppose because it all has a kernel of truth to it... I fit a lot of his prole, upper-middle, and upper profiles (upper, that is, in some of my tastes and aspirations, not at all in my reality), oddly hardly ever in the middle class, wh/ is where I come from...


----------

